# ***OFFICIAL*** Pat Barry vs. Shane del Rosario Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this one! Should be awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Does Del Rosario have a ground game? I've only seen the Stipe fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Does Del Rosario have a ground game? I've only seen the Stipe fight.


He has a decent guard, both are good strikers though, i'd love to see them duke it out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Does Del Rosario have a ground game? I've only seen the Stipe fight.


Well.. Del Rosario made Lavar Johnson seem like an amateur on the ground and Stipe did the same to Del Rosario. Take it how it is.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> He has a decent guard, both are good strikers though, i'd love to see them duke it out.


I'm hoping they just stand as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Shane, ko first round. Barry gets cut.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why is Barry not fighting at LHW? Either way I think Barry might be able to steal one here, stylistically its a decent fight for him and I for one was completely underwhelmed by Del Rosario's last fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Barry is so awful. K-1 reject who is also grapple retarded. Hope he gets cut after this one, the guy just annoys me.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was excited when Barry first arrived on the scene. His leg kicks were brutal. Figured he would never contend but would get a lot of KO's and be an exciting fighter. But he gets handled on the feet sometimes as well. Proof that hands are better than kicks. If a guy closes the distance none of your kicks will save you. Sort of like Thiago Alves...his hands are way behind his kicks.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Barry is so awful. K-1 reject who is also grapple retarded. Hope he gets cut after this one, the guy just annoys me.


I don't always agree with GrappleRetarded....

But when I do, it's about Pat Barry.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

^^I love how that cocky walk got subbed in his next fight like you'd get in your first BJJ practice.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just hot SDR shows up and looks good, he should win the fight but damn he has been underwhelming in the UFC which makes me wonder if he is as good as I thought he was in SF or if he was another example of a guy who looks good fighting bums.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Please... Please don't let me down again Barry  Don't be gun shy either goddammit!


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

HD by sub


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh God, Winslow's reffing this....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just remembered these two both trained at Death Clutch.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Pat Barry will win by TKO in round 2.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy shit...

That was just ******* VIOLENT!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Barry blasted him after almost losing in the first!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Wohoooooooooo! :d :d


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Damn it. ****!


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't always agree with GrappleRetarded....
> 
> But when I do, it's about Pat Barry.


You guys are wrong on like every fight.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

HD  vicious


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Jesus christ that was brutal. Knockout of the night without a doubt.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

I predicted it and it happened 1 minute later.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

RedRocket44 said:


> You guys are wrong on like every fight.


He was still losing the grappling aspect of the fight, he's got wicked stand up but he's always been awful on the ground.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn that last punch was freaking nasty.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

As punishment for losing to Pat Barry, Shane should have to drop to LHW.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Great speech. Respect to Barry.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I knew he was going to start off crying again, he can hit hard and kick even harder but he hard for me to cheer for anymore, to inconsistent.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

locnott said:


> I knew he was going to start off crying again, he can hit hard and kick even harder but he hard for me to cheer for anymore, to inconsistent.


I missed the post fight interview, did Barry really start crying again?!

What evs, you're still grapple retarded Barry.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

locnott said:


> I knew he was going to start off crying again, he can hit hard and kick even harder but he hard for me to cheer for anymore, to inconsistent.


Really going to rip on him for missing his kids after what happened yesterday?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Blitzz said:


> Really going to rip on him for missing his kids after what happened yesterday?


Oh please. Barry uses any bloody excuse to start crying and blabbering all over Joe Rogan in his post fight interviews.

Piss off Barry.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> Really going to rip on him for missing his kids after what happened yesterday?


Are you even a little bit serious with that??
:confused02:
one has nothing to do with the other, ..


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh no a man cried! My penis might fall off if I support him now.

GR remains the most southern united states sounding British person I've ever met.

you're a good guy, GR, but you really were born in the wrong country. You're an alabama man through and through.

Nasty KO. When Pat smells blood he's like a big crying girl with a brick in her purse.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Oh no a man cried! My penis might fall off if I support him now.
> 
> GR remains the most southern united states sounding British person I've ever met.
> 
> ...












Brits don't cry.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

locnott said:


> Are you even a little bit serious with that??
> :confused02:
> one has nothing to do with the other, ..


There are quite a few parents that wished they'd have hugged their children a little longer, told them they loved them the most, and wished they'd have kept them at home the other day. 

At least that's the message I got from Barry talking about hugging your loved ones and forgiving your enemies.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

If only Barry went to college, then you could _really_ rip on him.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> If only Barry went to college, then you could _really_ rip on him.


The college boy thing is just a funny insult. Like I said I went to college myself and enjoyed it, but 75 percent of the kiddies there are this:










I've got no problems with people letting out their emotions and crying either, but for crying out loud (pun, lolz) I don't need to see it after EVERY freackin' post fight interview you give Barry. Give it a rest mate.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

dbl wtf


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Well at least this isn't Sherdog, where they're all talking about how Kim Winslow shouldn't be allowed to ref HW fights because she's just a girl...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

To those ripping GR, 

Barry has cried after EVERY fight he's won. It's absurd, annoying, and uncomfortable. I can get why it happens every once in a while, but ALL the time?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Ari said:


> To those ripping GR,
> 
> Barry has cried after EVERY fight he's won. It's absurd, annoying, and uncomfortable. I can get why it happens every once in a while, but ALL the time?


Thank you. I'm not trying to rip on some one for crying, but for some one that cries at any given opportunity for attention, like Pat Barry.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shane Del Rosario should literally retire.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, it's almost like Pat has had a rough life and all his hard work is finally paying off now or something...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pat cries out of disappointment that there are HWs that reach this level that are actually terrible enough to lose to him.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> Yeah, it's almost like Pat has had a rough life and all his hard work is finally paying off now or something...


No need to cry about it EVERY time a mic is shoved into his face.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Some people are just more emotional than others. Pat is a cool dude, inconsistent fighter, probably fighting in an inadequate weight division, but a cool dude. He cries a lot, but I really think it's genuine feelings, although kind strange coming from a fighter. Maybe this the proof a heart can be soft inside a hard shell...


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I just hot SDR shows up and looks good, he should win the fight but damn he has been underwhelming in the UFC which makes me wonder if he is as good as I thought he was in SF or if he was another example of a guy who looks good fighting bums.


I wonder if the car accident took it out of him. He can't seem to go more than a 1 round. He looked gassed bad after the first round. He was breathing hard and I had a real bad feeling when they came out for the second. I read an interview where he said getting his ass beat in the last fight woke him up, it didn't look like it did. After this fight I am inclined to believe he was just a SF can crusher.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Iron Mike would be proud of em. That was like a jumping right hook to the dome with massive torque.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Term said:


> I wonder if the car accident took it out of him. He can't seem to go more than a 1 round. He looked gassed bad after the first round. He was breathing hard and I had a real bad feeling when they came out for the second. I read an interview where he said getting his ass beat in the last fight woke him up, it didn't look like it did. After this fight *I am inclined to believe he was just a SF can crusher*.


I'm inclined to believe this. He couldn't submit Pat Berry after having him on the ground for most of the round. Then he came out gassed looking and got totally destroyed. Maybe he needs to go to Bellator or start looking for a new line of work.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Iron Mike would be proud of em. That was like a jumping right hook to the dome with massive torque.


One does not throw a right hook from the orthodox stance.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> One does not throw a right hook from the orthodox stance.


Lolz...of course you can throw the right hook. Usually pivot lead leg which should be your right, but can be done if you're in the orthodox stance. Just means your power comes from your right leg and would leave you WIDE open for a counter. 

It's unconventional. But from what I can remember Pat did a jumping right hook in that flurry because he was a bit too close for a full extension right overhand.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If you are throwing a right hook it's because you switched stances. Period.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Sigh* Much ado about nothing. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hook_(boxing)

Hook punches can be thrown by either the lead hand or the rear hand, but the term used without a qualifier usually refers to a lead hook.

http://boxing.isport.com/boxing-guides/basic-boxing-punches-the-hook

Right Hook (Orthodox Boxer)
The right hook also produces power capable of stunning an opponent. *This punch must be thrown at close range and depends heavily on timing.* It is important to note that the right hook relies on torso and hip rotation, not on a wild swing of the arm.

BARRY was not in the position to throw a right cross at close proximity so it looked like a jumping right hook to finish off Rosario.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

>Wikipedia.

Talk to any boxing trainer and they'll slap you silly for saying such a thing.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If that's not a hook then I guess everybody else is wrong.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UFC-TUF-16-Results-Nelson-vs-Mitrione-PlaybyPlay-Updates-48243
Round 2
Del Rosario comes forward swinging an uppercut. Barry stuns del Rosario with a huge overland left, smells blood and blitzes. A right hook lands on the temple and another right on the jaw puts del Rosario down for the count, slumped against the fence.

(Listen to Joe Rogan describing it as a hook as well.)
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/figh...ane_del_Rosario_TUF_16_Finale_Part_2/10047682

He wings a right hook from the orthodox stance to the temple and another right hook with his back foot leaping forward for extra torque to finish. 

Any more debates.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That was some weird hook-downwards uppercut right there. And the follow-up was just beautiful. 

And let the man cry.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

You cant throw a right hook from Orthodox?

Wow, all my years of Muay Thai and Boxing training must have lied to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> One does not throw a right hook from the orthodox stance.












we called it a 4 back in my day


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Just caught up with PPV now after going to bed after pre-lims. Love Pat Barry. I shouted 'he killed him' when I saw that KO. Stunning.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Killz said:


> You cant throw a right hook from Orthodox?
> 
> Wow, all my years of Muay Thai and Boxing training must have lied to me. :thumbsup:


Why the **** would you train a rear hook? You had an absolute shit trainer.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Why is Barry not fighting at LHW? Either way I think Barry might be able to steal one here, stylistically its a decent fight for him and I for one was completely underwhelmed by Del Rosario's last fight.


...Excellent question. Barry is nearly 6 feet but compact like a tank. If Barry went to LHW, I think he could wreck quite a few 205 guys. Pat's kickboxing is stellar and his wrestling has improved. His legkicks alone-- Imagine if landed full and flush on JBJ's twiggy legs. Interesting. If Barry went to 205, that would be a sick addition to the division. I'd love it...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Why the **** would you train a rear hook? You had an absolute shit trainer.


No need to be so aggressive about it wow lol. Obviously rear hooks exist and are used.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I really would like to see Barry start whoopin' some tail kickboxing style. Shane is a tough dude with a good chin and is gonna bring it. Pat's gotta stay with his bread & butter. Measure Shane. Use precise, hard legicks setting up combos breaking Shane down. If Barry keeps it on the outside he will chop Del Rosario to bits. If Shane gets in close a lot and clinches, he can easily put Pat on his back. Pat _must_ throughout the fight- control the distance or Barry could have a Lavar Johnson flashback...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I really would like to see Barry start whoopin' some tail kickboxing style. Shane is a tough dude with a good chin and is gonna bring it. Pat's gotta stay with his bread & butter. Measure Shane. Use precise, hard legicks setting up combos breaking Shane down. If Barry keeps it on the outside he will chop Del Rosario to bits. If Shane gets in close a lot and clinches, he can easily put Pat on his back. Pat _must_ throughout the fight- control the distance or Barry could have a Lavar Johnson flashback...


umm, the fight already happened dude.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

lol
welcome back from coma ahahah


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Why the **** would you train a rear hook? You had an absolute shit trainer.


Title of vid says there is TYPICALLY no rear hook in BOXING!

2 key words there brother. Typically and boxing.

If the vid said, there is absolutelty no rear hook in any Martial Art including MMA then you may have a point.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Why the **** would you train a rear hook? You had an absolute shit trainer.


Yup. Multiple belt holding European Muay Thai champion thai trainer and ex england olympic boxing coach...Shit trainers. They Certainly know less than some random dude on the Internet.

Hey ROFL, it's no wonder you've got so many friends round here. Your friendly demeaner certainly makes you an easy guy to like. :thumbsup:


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Killz said:


> Hey ROFL, it's no wonder you've got so many friends round here. Your friendly demeaner certainly makes you an easy guy to like. :thumbsup:


He's been on my ignore list since like my third day on here. ha


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter is in here.

Rory MacDonald

Roids

Avoids testing

Trolling.

Covered it all no need to keep commenting man. I got your back.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

ETA: Nevermind.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

For all the flack she gets, Kim Winslow made a great stoppage there.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

LizaG said:


> For all the flack she gets, Kim Winslow made a great stoppage there.


I know I have seen her officiate several fights now. I don't see that she is all that bad. She seems to do ok. I can't recall her doing anything Mazzagatti-esk. It does seem a bit dangerous if she has to jump in the middle of a couple of heavyweights like that. She doesn't seem to show any timidness about it, though.


----------

